# Again about the support 57710 / 57711



## borix (Aug 2, 2010)

Does someone have information about the driver for the network adapter
broadcom 57710 / 57711 / 57711E? For more than six months can not
 FreeBSD install on the server because of the lack of driver.

Tried to contact with David Christensen (who wrote that he has a driver) and that perhaps it will appear in the distribution version 8.1,
However, all attempts to contact him were unsuccessful.

Any ideas other than install linux or opensolaris?


----------

